# Pictures of 1852 and 1860 ship reliefs



## lusha'smom (Apr 19, 2010)

I have these two and can't find any information about them. Can anyone identify what these 'officially' are, so that I can narrow my research further?
Many thanks for your help!


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Presumably both designed by Naval Architect T D Wells? Or at least for the same company. What do the two panels on the right 'say'?
I cannot make out the wording of the ship model builders. Clippers .... & Others.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Just worked it out ... Paddlesteamers ....


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I have something similair hung next to my computer here.
According to my local auction house's valuer (a good friend) these are produced on the Indian sub-continent by the lorry load.
I certainly haven't found any reference to the naval architect mentioned on mine but I'm not worried since it only cost me £3.60 on eBAy.
The ones pictured seem very familiar and I seem to remember seeing them in the sort of shops you got in Florida shopping malls in the 70s.


----------

